# 2 Netgear RP614 über inet verbinden



## msdolphin (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe an zwei Stantorten DSL und jeweils einen Netgear RP614, jetzt möchte ich diese beiden Netze miteinander verbinden. Ich habe es schon mit DYNDNS versucht. Um eine Statische Route eingeben zu kömmen brauche ich aber ein feste IP im Inet. Ich komme nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Sinac (3. Dezember 2003)

Dauz bräuchtest du dann ein VPN, kein Plan ob dein Router das unterstützt...


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Ich hab mal auf der Netgear-Webseite nachgeforscht und mich über deinen Router informiert. Der RP614 müsste VPN unterstützen jedoch brauchst du dafür auch einen VPN-Server. Diesen kannst du mit Windows 2000 & 2003 Server oder auch mit Linux verwirklichen. Ich glaube es gibt hier irgendwo am Board auch einen Beitrag dazu. Am besten du suchst einfach mal danach!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## msdolphin (4. Dezember 2003)

Ik danke euch wert mich weiter versuchen.


----------

